

Twitter’s Mobile Site Now Uses One-Third Less Bandwidth - derpenxyne
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/07/twitters-mobile-site-now-uses-one-third-less-bandwidth/

======
ColinWright
Yup, and it doesn't work on my ASUS Eee netbook. Result is that I can read
Twitter, but I can't tweet or reply when I'm computing on the move. Once again
an "update" has rendered an existing system unoperable.

It looks like I'm going to have to write my own Twitter client, if I have the
time. Maybe I should just call this a great time saver.

Also, here's the announcement: [http://blog.twitter.com/2012/05/new-standard-
for-mobile-web....](http://blog.twitter.com/2012/05/new-standard-for-mobile-
web.html)

------
nicholassmith
Maybe they can do this for their actual main homepage as the load time is
_horrific_ at the moment.

